# Lilatranslator doesn't excess the speed limit: 1K/year!



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ça y est ! Petit à petit, lilatranslator, tu es finalement arrivée aux 1000 posts ! 

La plus francophone des bostoniennes mérite toutes nos félicitations(*) pour ses posts qui nous font réfléchir à la signification de phrases aussi simples que celle-ci...    

Bisettes. 

 (*) si tu ne comprends pas tout à mon rébus, demande-moi la solution ou interroge PZ !


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*FELICITATIONS LILATRANSLATOR!*
*Cristina *


----------



## lilatranslator

Merci merci à vous. Et oui petit à petit , l'oiseau fait son nid.  
Il faudrait que je me creuse la tête pour déchiffrer les symboles du rébus de Karine(dignes du DaVinci Code). Ça ne sera pas facile! Y a aucun moyen de demander de l'aide sur le forum??


----------



## lilatranslator

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ça y est ! Petit à petit, lilatranslator, tu es finalement arrivée aux 1000 posts !
> 
> La plus francophone des bostoniennes mérite toutes nos félicitations(*) pour ses posts qui nous font réfléchir à la signification de phrases aussi simples que celle-ci...
> 
> Bisettes.
> 
> (*) si tu ne comprends pas tout à mon rébus, demande-moi la solution ou interroge PZ !


Karine, je crois que je suis arrivée à déchiffrer.

Alors:
 Le lit ---> li 
 la note musicale ------->la 
 l'homme qui devient une femme------->trans(sexuel)
 laie-------->la(à prononcer /'lei/)
 tore---------> tor

Et ça donne lilatranslator!!!!Tadaaaaaa! enfin j'espère que c'est ça non?
Généralement je n'aime pas les devinettes mais franchement j'ai eu un plaisir fou à  résoudre la tienne. Du moins j'espère que je l'ai résolue


----------



## itka

Hello Lilatranslator !
Mille posts ! ...Toutes mes félicitations  

Et profitons-en pour faire la fête, ici !


----------



## Calamitintin

Bravo bravo ! Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon !  (même si j'ai pas de caleçon )


----------



## Punky Zoé

... ... !!! Pas besoin de mon aide, Lila .

 *Félicitations pour ce premier mille !!!   *​


----------



## lilatranslator

Punky Zoé said:


> ... ... !!! Pas besoin de mon aide, Lila .
> 
> *Félicitations pour ce premier mille !!!   *​


 Merci pour ton "BrasVeau" PZ!
And you know the best part of it? I had a harder time figuring out what the PZ abbreviation meant. I did guess though


----------



## lilatranslator

Calamitintin said:


> Bravo bravo ! Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon !  (même si j'ai pas de caleçon )


Tu dois avoir des ficelles ailleurs
Merci Calamitintin


----------



## lilatranslator

itka said:


> Hello Lilatranslator !
> Mille posts ! ...Toutes mes félicitations
> 
> Et profitons-en pour faire la fête, ici !


Merci Itka


----------



## marget

JOYEUX POSTIVERSAIRE, lilatranslator !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Quel plaisir de participer sur ce forum avec toi !

Marget


----------



## lilatranslator

marget said:


> JOYEUX POSTIVERSAIRE, lilatranslator !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Quel plaisir de participer sur ce forum avec toi !
> 
> Marget


Merci Marget, le plaisir est partagé


----------



## hunternet

Fé&licitations pour ces mille posts lilatranslator !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bravo pour ton premier millier, Lilatranslator!! Quel talent, je n'avais pas compris le Bras-Veau!!    
Bravo, bravo et continue comme ça, c'est un plaisir de te lire!


----------



## lilatranslator

Missrapunzel said:


> Bravo pour ton premier millier, Lilatranslator!! Quel talent, je n'avais pas compris le Bras-Veau!!
> Bravo, bravo et continue comme ça, c'est un plaisir de te lire!


Merci Missrapunzel et Hunternet


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

C'est bien de ne pas poster trop frénétiquement, ça nous laisse le temps de rédiger nos félicitations avant que le compteur n'ait doublé.  Et qui sait, peut-être même que cela prouve que tu as une vie en dehors du forum!  

En tout cas, bravo!


----------

